# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  PSA nach OP und Bestrahlung

## Mike0205

Hallo an alle bräuchte mal eure Meinung zu meinem Fall, meine Daten stehen bei my. Prostata. EU unter Maik53

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Mike,
der PSA-Wert war im Februar 0,007 (ng/ml) und im Mai 0,008 (ng/ml). Da wundere ich mich schon, dass der Urologe ein PSMA-PET beantragen will. Die Gelehrten streiten zwar noch, ab welchem PSA-Wert so ein PSMA-PET sinnvoll ist, aber definitiv nicht bei Werten wie du sie hast. Und hier von einem PSA-Anstieg zu reden halte ich für gewagt. Die statistische Streuung bei Messwerten in dieser Größenordnung ist höher, d.h. die beiden Werte sind faktisch gleich. Alles kein Grund zur Beunruhigung. Freu dich deines Lebens.
Alles Gute.
Arnold

----------


## Georg_

Mike,

Du brauchst einen neuen Urologen, am besten gehst Du zu einem zertifizierten Prostatazentrum. Bei diesen PSA Werten ein PSMA PET zu machen und mit Hormontherapie anzufangen ist völlig abwegig. Ich würde Dich als geheilt einstufen.

Hier sind Links zu diesen Zentren:
https://www.oncomap.de/centers?selectedOrgan=Prostata

Georg

----------


## tritus59

Hallo Mike,
Du scheinst ja wirklich Pech zu haben mit Deinen Urologen. In Deinem Fall würde ich allerfrühestens bei PSA 0.5 ng/mL ein erstes PSMA PET in Betracht ziehen, geschweige denn eine Hormontherapie. Habe auch nur Kopfschütteln übrig für Deinen Ersatzurologen.

Tritus

----------


## Mike0205

Ich bedanke mich erstmal rechtherzlich bei euch. Also werde ich mir ein Prostatakrebs Zentrum suchen. Ist ja unfassbar was der uro mir da anrät.

----------


## carloso

Schade das es zu solchen Verhältnisse bei den Urologen kommt die bei diesen Werten eine Therapie starten. Lesen die Urologen nicht ? Wenn die Urologen dieses Forum lesen würden dann wären sie schon Spezialisten. 
Meine Urologin hat bei 0,42 ein PSMA PET machen lassen und den Befund abgewartet und dann die Therapie angefangen.

Gruß Karl

----------


## Michi1

Mein URO hat bei 0,27 erst mal eine Hormonentzugstherapie angeordnet und dann warten wir ab bis die nächste Messung erfolgt. Eine PSMA PET sagt doch bei so geringen Werten nicht unbedingt etwas aus. Mir wurde gesagt erst ab 2 sollte man diese machen lassen. Sonst wird man nur verunsichert damit.

----------


## Mike0205

Aus Datenschutzgründen wurde Ihre E-Mail nicht gespeichert. Bei einem erneuten Kontakt kann nur Bezug genommen werden, wenn die bisherigen E-Mails in die Nachricht eingefügt sind.


Sehr geehrter Anfrager,

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail an den Krebsinformationsdienst (KID) des Deutschen Krebsforschungszentrums (DKFZ).

Wie Sie uns mitteilen, sind Sie 53 Jahre alt und im Februar 2018 wegen Prostatakrebs operiert worden. Das Tumorstadium geben Sie wie folgt an: "pt2c pN0 (0/9) M0 L0 V0 R0 Pn1 G2 Gleason 4+3=7b, Entfernung knapp im Gesunden minimaler Abstand zur dorsolat. Resektionsfläche Re. <0,1cm." Da die PSA-Werte nach der Operation von 12  (ng/ml?) nicht ganz abgefallen sind auf Werte unter 0,2 ng/ml (sie lagen bei 0,31 und 0,45 (ng/ml?)), wurde Ihnen zu einer zusätzlichen Bestrahlung geraten, die von Oktober bis Dezember 2018 durchgeführt wurde. Daraufhin kam es zu einem Abfall der PSA-Werte unter 0,01 (ng/ml?): Im Februar wurde ein Wert von 0,007 (ng/ml?) gemessen und im Mai 2019 ein Wert von 0,008 (ng/ml?)). Dennoch machen Sie sich Sorgen, dass die Behandlung nicht erfolgreich gewesen sei. 

Gerne sind wir Ihnen mit Informationen behilflich, die Sie im Gespräch mit den behandelnden Ärzten unterstützen und helfen, Ihre Situation besser einschätzen zu können. Bitte haben Sie jedoch Verständnis dafür, dass wir als Krebsinformationsdienst nur Hintergründe zusammentragen und nicht die ärztliche Beratung ersetzen.

Nach radikaler Prostatektomie sollte der PSA-Wert innerhalb von 4 bis 6 Wochen (je nach Ausgangswert, PSA-Halbwertszeit 2 bis 3 Tage) in einen "nicht nachweisbaren Bereich" fallen.

Das bedeutet nicht, dass PSA-Werte im definierten Nullbereich genau bei 0,000... ng/ml liegen müssen. Abhängig vom jeweiligen Messverfahren dürfen die Werte zwischen 0,0 und unter 0,2 ng/ml liegen, ohne dass von Tumorresten ausgegangen werden muss. 
Werte im Bereich der Nachweisgrenze (je nach Studie 0,0 ng/ml bis 0,2 ng/ml) können also auch noch postoperativ nachweisbar sein. Quellen sind kleine PSA-produzierende Drüsen neben Enddarm und Harnröhre sowie gutartiges Prostatagewebe im Bereich des Harnröhrenabsetzungsrandes.

Bleibt der PSA-Wert nach radikaler Prostatektomie bei der ersten PSA-Kontrolle (Basiswert) oberhalb des definierten Nullbereichs stehen, spricht man von PSA-Persistenz, wie es vermutlich auch bei Ihnen der Fall war mit Werten von 0,31 und 0,45 (ng/ml?).

Der persistierende PSA-Wert kann einerseits durch noch verbliebene gesunde PSA-produzierende Zellen, zum anderen aber auch durch eine nicht vollständige Entfernung des Tumors oder nicht erkannte Metastasen bedingt sein.
Wird bei PSA-Persistenz eine Strahlentherapie durchgeführt, spricht man - wie bei einem biochemischen Rezidiv (d.h. bei einem erneuten PSA-Anstieg nach Abfall in den Nullbereich nach Prostatektomie) - von einer Salvage-Strahlentherapie.

Ist der Wert des Prostata-spezifischen Antigens (PSA) nach Salvage-Therapie therapiegerecht abgefallen und steigt dann erneut und stetig an, muss die Situation individuell beurteilt werden. Dafür ist vor allem der PSA-Verlauf ausschlaggebend. Das bedeutet, die Ärzte untersuchen, wie schnell und in welchem Zeitraum der PSA-Wert ansteigt.

Es gibt keinen festgelegten PSA-Wert, ab dem man nach einer Salvage-Therapie von einem PSA-Rezidiv spricht.
Steigt ein PSA-Wert nach der Salvage-Therapie erneut und kontinuierlich an, muss die Situation individuell beurteilt werden. Dafür ist vor allem der PSA-Verlauf (Verdopplungszeit und Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit) ausschlaggebend.

Für die weitere Vorgehensweise gibt es keine konkreten Empfehlungen. Prinzipiell kann eine Hormonentzugstherapie erwogen werden - vor allem dann, wenn der PSA-Verlauf ein rasches Fortschreiten anzeigt. Aber auch die Strategie abzuwarten und genau zu beobachten kann eine Möglichkeit sein.

Zu Ihrer Situation:

Für die von Ihnen geschilderte Situation - Salvage-Strahlentherapie wegen eines persistierenden PSA-Werts nach Prostatektomie - gibt es keinen eindeutig definierten PSA-Wert für ein PSA-Rezidiv. Sollten die von Ihnen angegebenen PSA-Werte von 0,007 und 0,008 nicht falsch notiert sein und in der gleichen Einheit (ng/ml) Einheit gemessen worden sein, wie die zuvor gemessenen PSA-Werte, so besteht aber vermutlich kein Grund zur Sorge, denn kleine Schwankungen bei Werten unter 0,01 ng/ml können eine normale biologische Variation darstellen. Letztlich können wir aus der Ferne das jedoch nicht sicher beurteilen.
Laborwerte können nur im Zusammenhang mit anderen Befunden und unter Kenntnis der Gesamtsituation vom Arzt interpretiert werden.
Wir möchten Sie daher an dieser Stelle ermutigen, sich mit Ihren Sorgen nochmals an Ihren behandelnden Arzt zu wenden und mit ihm die Befunde und das weitere Vorgehen in Ihrer persönlichen Situation genau zu besprechen. Dabei sollten Sie sich nicht scheuen, bei Unklarheiten konkret nachzufragen und um Aufklärung zu bitten und auch Ihre persönlichen Wünsche und Bedenken offen zum Ausdruck bringen.

Zum Weiterlesen und Informieren möchten wir Sie gezielt auf weitere Texte unserer und weiterer Internetseiten verweisen, die Ihnen zusätzlich hilfreich sein könnten:

Zum Thema "Prostatakrebs: Behandlung bei auf die Prostata begrenzten Tumoren": 
https://www.krebsinformationsdienst....dium-lokal.php

Broschüre: "Örtlich begrenzter Prostatakrebs - Ein Ratgeber für Betroffene":
Online abrufbar unter https://www.krebsinformationsdienst....rebs-lokal.pdf
In Printversion zu beziehen über unser Bestellformular direkt unter https://www.krebsinformationsdienst....llformular.php 

Patientenleitlinie "Prostatakrebs 1 - Lokal begrenztes Prostatakarzinom":
https://www.leitlinienprogramm-onkol...prostatakrebs/

Informationen zum Wiederanstieg des PSA-Wertes nach Erstbehandlung finden Sie in folgenden Texten:

Zum Thema "Prostatakrebs: Was tun bei fortgeschrittener Erkrankung? - PSA-Anstieg nach Behandlung, Lokalrezidiv, fortgeschrittene Erkrankung, Metastasen":
https://www.krebsinformationsdienst....eschritten.php

Patientenleitlinie "Prostatakrebs 2 - Lokal fortgeschrittenes und metastasiertes Prostatakarzinom":
https://www.leitlinienprogramm-onkol...prostatakrebs/ 

Wir hoffen, dass wir Ihnen mit diesen Hinweisen weiterhelfen konnten. Über eine kurze Rückmeldung dazu würden wir uns freuen. 

Selbstverständlich können Sie sich jederzeit gerne nochmals an uns oder auch an unseren telefonischen Informationsdienst wenden, wenn Sie weitere Fragen haben. Im Gespräch, in dem auch Rückfragen möglich sind, lassen sich häufig Fragen persönlicher und direkter klären als dies per E-Mail möglich ist. Sie erreichen den KID täglich von 8.00 - 20.00 Uhr: Deutschlandweit kostenfrei unter der Rufnummer 0800 - 420 30 40.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Karin Hagedorn
KID E-Mail-Service

Krebsinformationsdienst (KID)
Deutsches Krebsforschungszentrum (DKFZ)

Informationen zu allen krebsbezogenen Fragen:
Telefonisch kostenfrei unter 0800 - 420 30 40 täglich von 8.00 bis 20.00 Uhr 
aus dem Ausland unter +49 - 6221 - 999 8000
per E-Mail an krebsinformationsdienst@dkfz.de 
im Internet unter http://www.krebsinformationsdienst.de 

Wenn Sie uns und unsere Arbeit unterstützen möchten, finden Sie ein Spendenformular direkt unter https://www.krebsinformationsdienst....enformular.php. 

Die Informationen in diesem Text hat der KID auf der Basis Ihrer Anfrage für Sie zusammengestellt. Sie sind daher nicht automatisch auf andere Fragestellungen übertragbar. Krebspatienten sollten alle Fragen der Diagnose und Behandlung auf jeden Fall auch mit ihren behandelnden Ärzten besprechen. Wegen der individuellen Zusammenstellung der Informationen sind diese auch nicht zur Verbreitung in gedruckter, kopierter oder einer anderen Form der Vervielfältigung gedacht. Eine entsprechende Verwendung bedarf der schriftlichen Zustimmung des KID. Weitere Informationen zur Arbeitsweise des KID lesen Sie unter 
http://www.krebsinformationsdienst.de/wirueberuns.php.



-----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
Von: wuestenfuchs0205@yahoo.de <wuestenfuchs0205@yahoo.de> 
Gesendet: Samstag, 25. Mai 2019 19:48
An: Krebsinformationsdienst E-Mail-Service <krebsinformationsdienst@dkfz-heidelberg.de>
Betreff: Formular von www.krebsinformationsdienst.de


Anrede:    Herr
PLZ:        06
Land:        Deutschland
Telefon:    k.A.
Alter:    53
Geschlecht:    männlich
Tumorart:    Prostatakrebs

Hallo, ich hätte gern mal eine Einschätzung meiner Situation.
Operation  2/18 mit DaVinci nervsparend bds. Histologie mäßig diff. Azinäres
adenokarzinom der Prostata pt2c pn0 (0/9 M0 L0 V0 R0 Pn1 G2 Gleason 4+3=7b
Entfernung knapp im Gesunden minimaler Abstand zur dersolat. Resktionsfläche
Re. <0,1cm.
PSA/PSA (ECL, Rochel) vor OP 12 nach OP 0,31-0,45.
Es wurde zur Nachbestrahlung angeraten. Bestrahlung von 10/18bis 12/18erster
Boost auf Prostata region ubd Samen lasen bis 59,4gy.zweitr Boost Prostata
Region lokal bis 70,2gy. Im feb19 psa 0,007 im mai19 0,008.ich mache mir sehr
große Sorgen. Denke das das was mit perineurale invasion zu tun hat, und ich
meine Chance auf Heilung verspielt habe. Danke im voraus für die Hilfe.

----------


## Mike0205

Guten Morgen ihr lieben, dies hatte ich auf Anfrage meiner Situation erhalten.

----------


## Reinhold2

Aus Textbausteinen zusammengebastelte Antwort! Ob man bei so einer Antwort einen hohen Erkenntnisgewinn hat?
R.

----------


## Michi1

Ich überlese so eine Antwort auch. Ist so schwierig da etwas heraus zu finden, das tu ich mir nicht mehr an. Bin ja nicht mehr der jüngste. Studieren fang ich nicht mehr an.

----------


## Niko52

Ich finde die Antwort des KID ziemlich eindeutig. Was erwartet Ihr, dass sie schreiben "dein Urologe erzählt Unsinn"?
Im Allgemeinen:



> Das bedeutet nicht, dass PSA-Werte im definierten Nullbereich genau bei 0,000... ng/ml liegen müssen. Abhängig vom jeweiligen Messverfahren dürfen die Werte zwischen 0,0 und unter 0,2 ng/ml liegen, ohne dass von Tumorresten ausgegangen werden muss. 
> Werte im Bereich der Nachweisgrenze (je nach Studie 0,0 ng/ml bis 0,2 ng/ml) können also auch noch postoperativ nachweisbar sein. Quellen sind kleine PSA-produzierende Drüsen neben Enddarm und Harnröhre sowie gutartiges Prostatagewebe im Bereich des Harnröhrenabsetzungsrandes.


Und Konkret:



> Sollten die von Ihnen angegebenen PSA-Werte von 0,007 und 0,008 nicht falsch notiert sein und in der gleichen Einheit (ng/ml) Einheit gemessen worden sein, wie die zuvor gemessenen PSA-Werte, so besteht aber vermutlich kein Grund zur Sorge, denn kleine Schwankungen bei Werten unter 0,01 ng/ml können eine normale biologische Variation darstellen.


Wenn du PSA-Werte schriftlich hast und die Maßeinheiten übereinstimmen (ng/ml), dann kannst du dich zurücklehnen, eine schönen Sommer genießen und auf den nächsten PSA-Wert in drei Monaten warten.
Grüße, Nico

----------


## MartinWK

Das sehe ich wie Nico.
Einiges mögen zwar Textbausteine sein, aber es wurde doch detailliert auf die Situation eingegangen.

----------


## tritus59

Finde die Antwort des KID eigentlich sehr gut. Zuerst etwas allg. Teil, dann aber ziemlich konkret eingegangen auf die spezielle Situation.

Ich würde die Grenze sogar erst bei 0.03 ng/mL ziehen, wo man vielleicht mal davon reden kann, dass jetzt etwas noch vorhanden sein könnte, was PSA produziert.
Ich bin froh, dass mein Labor gar nie ein Wert < 0.03 ng/mL rausgibt (vielleicht ist es sogar derselbe Assay). Es gibt ja eh nichts zu therapieren oder zu sehen in einem PSMA PET unterhalb diesem Wert, und eine Berechnung von PSA Verdopplungszeiten ist genauso wenig sinnvoll.

Also, auch ich wünsche Dir einen langen unbeschwerten Sommer und Du kannst getrost Deinem nächsten PSA Wert in 3 Monaten entgegensehen.

Tritus

----------


## Niko52

Mike,
sprich doch nochmal mit deinem Urologen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein Arzt nach einer fünfjährigen Fachausbildung so eine Empfehlung gibt. Ich denke, hier liegt eher ein Missverständnis vor.

----------


## Mike0205

Hallo und Guten Morgen, danke euch für die Antworten. Ich habe mir jetzt erstmal ein Termin im Prostatakrebszentrum besorgt. Mal schauen was die sagen. Wünsche euch einen schönen Vatertag.

----------


## Rastaman

Hallo Mike,

mein erster Gedanke zu dem Urologen und dessen Vorschlägen bei einem PSA-Wert von 0,008 (!) war "was für ein Vollpfosten". Andererseits sehe ich nirgendwo in Deinem Bericht auf myProstate eine Maßeinheit zu den PSA-Werten, und die Leute vom KID wiederholen ihr "(ng/ml?)" bei jedem einzelnen Wert auch aus gutem Grund.

Hast Du die Laborergebnisse je schriftlich vor der Nase gehabt? Bei mündlicher Übermittlung können sich die schrägsten Fehler ergeben. Das solltest Du unbedingt klären.

Auch wenn das Fachwissen der Urologen, sagen wir mal, sehr ungleich verteilt ist, halte ich es für kaum zu glauben, daß die Vorschläge Deines Urologen auf den üblichen ng/ml beruhen. Wenn doch, sollte man jeden Patienten vor dieser Praxis warnen (auch wenn ich nicht wüsste, wie das anzustellen wäre).

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Die Situation ist nicht trivial. Man kann nicht von einem Rezidiv bei derart tiefen Werten sprechen, die Zukunft wird es zeigen. Ich würde sicherlich keine Diagnostik oder Therapie zu jetzigem Zeitpunkt machen.
Man könnte ein PSMA-PET-CT bei einem Wert >0.2 ng/ml *frühestens* machen, ob man wirklich bis 0.5 ng/ml abwarten muss, ist Geschmackssache. 

Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass das PSMA-PET-CT nur in einer Situation wirklich hilfreich sein wird: Wenn man Tumoraktivität entdeckt, die a) noch relativ umschrieben ist (z.B. 1-2 LK im Becken) und b) der PSA-Wer in nächster Zeit nicht rasant steigt. 
Das wären Hinweise für eine oligometastasierte Situation, wo man eventuell mit einer Lokaltherapie (OP und/oder Bestrahlung) noch eine kurative Chance hat.
Das PSMA-PET-CT bringt aber keinen Vorteil, wenn man dabei 5 LK- und 3 kleine Knochenmetastasen entdeckt, da könnte man genauso abwarten und später das Ganze festlegen bzw. behandeln.

----------


## Mike0205

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter, ich habe nun alle Unterlagen zusammen. Okt18-Dez18 Bestrahlung PSA von 0,5 auf 0,21ng/ml abgefallen. FEB19 Termin beim Uro PSA jetzt bei 0,07ng/ml Mai19 PSA bei 0,08.Das ist jetzt der Stand der Dinge.

----------


## buschreiter

> Hallo liebe Mitstreiter, ich habe nun alle Unterlagen zusammen. Okt18-Dez18 Bestrahlung PSA von 0,5 auf 0,21ng/ml abgefallen. FEB19 Termin beim Uro PSA jetzt bei 0,07ng/ml Mai19 PSA bei 0,08.Das ist jetzt der Stand der Dinge.


Hallo Mike,

der PSA-Wert war dann doch nicht 0,007 ng/ml, sondern 0,07? Ich habe mal ein PSMA PET bei ca. 0,20 machen lassen. Hat "leider" nichts gebracht. Meine Devise, Fallsüchtige nochmal aktiv werden müsste, wäre, einzelne Metastasen direkt anzugehen mit evtl. begleitender Hormontherapie. Bei 0,07 oder 0,08 ng/ml sähe ich persönlich erstmal keinen Handlungsbedarf...

VG

Achim

----------


## Mike0205

Danke Achim für deine Antwort, ich werde mir am Montag erstmal eine Zweitmeinung in der Uni wo ich operiert wurden bin einholen.

----------


## Mike0205

Guten Morgen liebe Mitstreiter wollte mal berichten was gestern bei der Zweitmeinung rausgekommen ist. Ich habe mich gestern in der Uni vorgestellt wo ich auch operiert worden bin. Die Ärzte wollen mich einem Tumorboard vorstellen, und sind erstmal der Meinung das wir bei dem Wert von 0,08 abwarten sollten. Auch übernehmen sie ab sofort die weitere Betreuung.

----------


## Rudi88

Hallo Mike,
das kommt mir irgendwie alles so bekannt vor. Ich hatte nachOP im Nov.18 den ersten PSA Wert am 7.Januar 19. Dieser lag bei 0,08ng/ml. Er stieg dann im 4 Wochen Rhythmus über 0,091 dann 0,104 dann 0,135 unddann 0,17 ng/ml. Keine Sorge das muss bei dir nicht so sein.

Was ich damit sagen möchte, ich habe mich bei 0,17 mg/nl zueiner early Salvage Bestrahlung hinreißen lassen. (Uniklinik Kön) 9 Wochen lang täglich mit 1,8gy. Die letzte Bestrahlung ist diese Woche Freitag, dann sehen wir weiter.

Du solltest deine Daten im Profil hinterlegen, nur dannkönnen hier viele Profis (ich bin noch keiner) Hinweise und Tipps geben. Beimir war der postoperative Befund pt3a bei Gleason 4+4 aber R0 Resektion undkeine befallenen Lymphknoten =N0 oder Samenblasen und keine Metastasen =M0.
Alles Gute für dich !!!

Lg Rudi

----------


## Mike0205

Moin Rudi, meine Daten stehen bei my Prostata. EU, schau doch dort mal rein.
LG Mike

----------


## Mike0205

Unter Maik53

----------


## Thomas61

Hallo Maik. Du hast ein Jahr nicht geschrieben. Wie ist der aktuelle Stand?

----------

